# Wyndham Program Fees?



## Herbaltees (Dec 2, 2018)

At what point do the Wyndham Program fees kick in?

I have a yearly 77k point contract that I bought resale and am considering another. But I want to buy something large enough where I won't pay the program fee.

I think I read a thread here somewhere where someone mentioned the program fee/ versus points made sense.

I think I need a total of 225k points so we could get at least get 2BR units or larger every other year.

What is your advice?


----------



## Jan M. (Dec 2, 2018)

Herbaltees said:


> At what point do the Wyndham Program fees kick in?
> 
> I have a yearly 77k point contract that I bought resale and am considering another. But I want to buy something large enough where I won't pay the program fee.
> 
> ...



An owner needs to have at least 231,000 points or they will pay the minimum program fee of $135 if they bought points resale or $155 if they bought the points from Wyndham. Once they have at least 231,000 points they will pay either .58 or .60 per thousand depending on how they bought the points. These are the 2019 program fees and went up .02 per thousand points for 2019.


----------



## Herbaltees (Dec 2, 2018)

Jan M. said:


> An owner needs to have at least 231,000 points or they will pay the minimum program fee of $135 if they bought points resale or $155 if they bought the points from Wyndham. Once they have at least 231,000 points they will pay either .58 or .60 per thousand depending on how they bought the points. These are the 2019 program fees and went up .02 per thousand points for 2019.



Thanks!! 

You need 231k per contact or overall in your portfolio/account?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jan M. (Dec 2, 2018)

Herbaltees said:


> Thanks!!
> 
> You need 231k per contact or overall in your portfolio/account?
> 
> ...



Overall. Sorry for not making that clear.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Dec 2, 2018)

You pay the program fee regardless.  You either pay $135 or $155 (depending) OR you pay per .58 or .60 per 1000 points owned.  Whichever is the GREATER number.  The variation is if you have a Partner Plus account or not.

There is NO point where you eliminate program fees.

So if you own 77K, you can purchase 148K to 155K (depending on your ownership) and NOT have an increase in your program fee, because those levels would still be below the threshold of paying the flat fee.

Is that what you  are asking.


----------



## cbyrne1174 (Dec 2, 2018)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/182-000-An...=item33fb7c36b9:g:enMAAOSw0rdb~YT6:rk:15:pf:0

This contract has a little more points than you need, but the maintenance fees are insanely low.


----------



## Herbaltees (Dec 3, 2018)

cbyrne1174 said:


> https://www.ebay.com/itm/182-000-An...=item33fb7c36b9:g:enMAAOSw0rdb~YT6:rk:15:pf:0
> 
> This contract has a little more points than you need, but the maintenance fees are insanely low.



thank you. That is really low. I'm considering the purchase.


----------



## Herbaltees (Dec 3, 2018)

Sandy VDH said:


> You pay the program fee regardless.  You either pay $135 or $155 (depending on  OR you pay per .58 or .60 per 1000 points owned.  Whichever is the GREATER number.  The variation is if you have a Partner Plus account or not.
> 
> There is NO point where you eliminate program fees.
> 
> ...



Yes. Thank you!  Well I was kind of wondering if there was a minimum to not pay program fee. But you answered part B, how not to pay more.


----------



## WyndhamBarter (Dec 3, 2018)

Looks like it used to be a 2BR Loft.  Now that it's points, you can
use it anywhere - but (correct me if I'm wrong) you'll still have
13 month ARP booking for any week at Flagstaff, which is a gorgeous
location.


----------



## paxsarah (Dec 3, 2018)

WyndhamBarter said:


> Looks like it used to be a 2BR Loft.  Now that it's points, you can
> use it anywhere - but (correct me if I'm wrong) you'll still have
> 13 month ARP booking for any week at Flagstaff, which is a gorgeous
> location.



You would only have ARP of the underlying fixed week, which appears to be week 32. My kids are in school by then but it would be a nice week for others, and the real draw is the MFs.


----------



## Herbaltees (Dec 3, 2018)

paxsarah said:


> You would only have ARP of the underlying fixed week, which appears to be week 32. My kids are in school by then but it would be a nice week for others, and the real draw is the MFs.



So ARP 13 months prior to week 32? Or 13 months to book week 32?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sandy VDH (Dec 3, 2018)

13 to 10 + months to book week 32. ARP window.
10 or less to book anything else.  Standard window.

You do not retain your home week after the standard season window has opened.  Then anyone can pick it up.


----------



## paxsarah (Dec 3, 2018)

And I wonder if that's why I wasn't able to book a 2BR loft at Flagstaff for next May right at 10 months, but it showed up about a week or two later and I snatched it up. Maybe in the new system there's some delay before converted fixed week inventory becomes available. Or not - maybe someone booked it optimistically, couldn't make it work, and dumped it a week later.


----------



## cbyrne1174 (Dec 5, 2018)

Honestly I wouldn't even worry about ARP at those maintenance fees. They're literally the lowest they can be for the most part. If I had the money, I would easily buy that contract for $1000. From my calculations, it's AT LEAST $384 per year cheaper than owning Access.


----------



## joestein (Dec 6, 2018)

cbyrne1174 said:


> Honestly I wouldn't even worry about ARP at those maintenance fees. They're literally the lowest they can be for the most part. If I had the money, I would easily buy that contract for $1000. From my calculations, it's AT LEAST $384 per year cheaper than owning Access.




I might even be interested in buying this.  My current cost is $6.9/1000.  That includes the program fee.   If I get it, maybe I will give away the more expensive of my two timeshares.

Joe


----------



## Herbaltees (Dec 9, 2018)

I’m shocked! I had no idea it would get this high. Wow!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joestein (Dec 9, 2018)

Herbaltees said:


> I’m shocked! I had no idea it would get this high. Wow!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




I was trying to buy it.  I was the leading bidder for the last few days.  My last top bid was $800.   I tried upping it to $850, but i didnt make it in time.

Maybe I need to learn to use snipping, I dont really know much about it, but maybe I have to learn.

Joe


----------



## paxsarah (Dec 9, 2018)

joestein said:


> I was trying to buy it.  I was the leading bidder for the last few days.  My last top bid was $800.   I tried upping it to $850, but i didnt make it in time.
> 
> Maybe I need to learn to use snipping, I dont really know much about it, but maybe I have to learn.



You should use a sniper, but you still wouldn't have gotten this one at $850.


----------



## Jan M. (Dec 9, 2018)

joestein said:


> I was trying to buy it.  I was the leading bidder for the last few days.  My last top bid was $800.   I tried upping it to $850, but i didnt make it in time.
> 
> Maybe I need to learn to use snipping, I dont really know much about it, but maybe I have to learn.
> 
> Joe



First rule of smart eBay bidding is not to put any bids in until it gets down to literally the last minute. All those early bids do it drive up the price. It has been speculated in the past that when those early bids indicate there is interest that sometimes a seller will have someone else putting in bids to help drive up the price and increase the competition. People get excited when they are the high bidder for awhile but it means absolutely nothing. Those bids in the last few seconds are the only ones it benefits the buyer to make.


----------



## tschwa2 (Dec 9, 2018)

The other "rule"  is if you find something you are interested in, don't point out how great it is on a public forum.  You need to be really discreet about doing your research so you don't stir up any additional competition that might not have noticed it otherwise.


----------



## joestein (Dec 9, 2018)

tschwa2 said:


> The other "rule"  is if you find something you are interested in, don't point out how great it is on a public forum.  You need to be really discreet about doing your research so you don't stir up any additional competition that might not have noticed it otherwise.



Actually someone elses post is what alerted me.


----------



## Richelle (Dec 9, 2018)

joestein said:


> Actually someone elses post is what alerted me.



That just proved his point.


----------



## paxsarah (Dec 9, 2018)

Richelle said:


> That just proved his point.



The person that posted it actually mentioned that they weren’t in the market right now. So it was open season.


----------

